# Tesla Motor Model S



## diyBug (Jul 27, 2010)

does anyone have one ?
this looks completely awesome

http://www.tancosin.com/Future/tesla-motors/

i didnt really think that electric cars wud take off but this looks promising 

videos 4x4


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

If they are on these forums they don't have one.

You see what they cost$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

For that $$$$$ we could DIY e-rides for the whole family. It's probably faster too


----------



## shock (Jul 16, 2011)

Last weekend I got to spend nearly an hour putting the "performance" version of the Model S through it's paces. What an AMAZING machine! 

I put my 5k deposit down on the spot. I have to wait 8 months for delivery.

I am still building my Porsche 944 EV conversion (told the wife I still need a project car) so I will end up with 2 EV's in the family...

Even if you can't afford to buy one yet I recommend you make a reservation at your nearest Tesla store to take it out for a test drive - just for the experience!

Shock


----------



## shock (Jul 16, 2011)

Update...

Received my Model S yesterday.

Everything I dreamed it would be.

And my Porsche 944 frame-up restoration/conversion to electric continues with even more enthusiasm.

My wife says "Why do you need 2 electric cars? Sell the Porsche..." I reply "All my buddies have old "project cars" in their garage... Mine is just way cooler..."

Shock


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

Visited the local Fashion Island Tesla location, that is one awesome vehicle!!!!! It really seems like a lot of car for the money. Newport Beach being the wealthy enclave that it is there were several folks that appeared to be purchasing vehicles when I was there on Saturday. As for me I can only dream!!! but my vanagon conversion has started and my rabbit convertible works great so no complaints here.

Steve


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

shock said:


> Update...
> 
> Received my Model S yesterday.
> 
> ...


Congrats! If I had the money thats the car I would buy right now. I can only imagine how good the next generation of Model S will be.


----------

